# GPN - Greater Pacific Gold



## the barry (25 January 2007)

Is listing a uraniumn spin off, which was oversubscribed, which it will retain a 70 percent holding. Anyone holding or got any thoughts on the stock? Has started to run and was wondering wether people thought it was worth a buy.

Thanks


----------



## Brissydave (25 January 2007)

Hi.

If you missed the spin off of Yellow Rock .... then GPN is the back door ... myself I have used the "cat flap" and snuck in via the oppies ... trading today at 1.9c  .... 

Yellow Rock YRR closed 4 times oversubscribed ... weeks early ... and is expected to open very strong on listing ..

DYOR

Cheers ... Dave


----------



## conman (25 January 2007)

I also hold GPN.

Seems to be doing very well and i expect that we should see a 5c high by the end on next week.

Loose figures that Ive seen being thrown around are-----expect to see 7c if YRR lists at 50-70c and then expect another jump if gold assays for GPN are good (which they are rumoured to be!!!!) released by the end of Jan.

Alot of specualtion I guess but the potential upside is still huge.

I suggest buy will only go up in the short term

Conman


----------



## the barry (28 January 2007)

Thanks for the info, bought in on friday. Will watch this one with interest.


----------



## Caliente (29 January 2007)

Nice buildup in anticipation of the YRR launch.


----------



## the barry (31 January 2007)

Continues to build nicely this stock. Up another 13 percent early.


----------



## wealthyshare (31 January 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> Continues to build nicely this stock. Up another 13 percent early.



High potential to go up 7 Cents


----------



## JimBob (1 February 2007)

I only brought into GPN a few weeks ago to get access to the priority allotment of YRR shares, but they have more than doubled over the past few weeks.  Ill be keeping an eye on them at least until the Yellow Rock shares list, and reassess from there.


----------



## wealthyshare (1 February 2007)

nice move today


----------



## canny (1 February 2007)

Needs to make this 5c level support and break through to the next level next week.
The gold assays were due end of Jan, so they must be able to almost smell them!! The drillers were paid in shares, not cash, which suggests they were extremely happy with the visuals that they saw on drilling. That's one of the comforting things for us as holders!

YRR set to list on February 19th - less than 3 weeks away, but that's not a firm date yet - jusr suggesteed. They may even bring it forward a couple of days if they are organised as the float closed early, well oversubscribed.

Upcoming floats can be viewed here: http://www.asx.com.au/research/companies/floats/upcoming.htm

Seems there is a lot to look forward to here. Just have to think weeks and not days and it'll hopefully be a very rewarding hold.

Price of gold and the excitement of uranium in general should help drive the price on more announcements and the YRR float.

I'm holding the GPNOA's for added leverage. If the heads rise 20%, the options are likely to rise 40% - I like that reward vs risk scenario.


----------



## the barry (7 February 2007)

Someone told me that yrr will list tomorrow. Can anyone please confirm if this is true? I know the link above still states the 19th, but my mate is sure it is tomorrow. 

Thanks


----------



## Brissydave (7 February 2007)

They might make an announcement about the listing tomorrow ... but the actual listing still has several steps in the procedure to take ... 

This might be something to watch for ... the code for YRR is not at present a valid code on the ASX, but will be activated shortly before the listing for the announcements about said listing.

Also GPN holders who subscribed will get notification of their allotment, and refund cheques for any unused funds due to the over-subscription.

Cheers ... Dave

PS. I'm keener on the gold ... drillers apparently "wanting" to be paid in shares .... means the drilling company boss was willing to absorb the wages and other drilling costs out of the company funds ...and "wait" for the results and the eventual payoff ... kool.


----------



## JimBob (7 February 2007)

Maybe try giving Yellow Rock a call, 08 9228 3008 and see what is happening.  I hope its not tomorrow, I havent found out if i have received any shares yet.  As far as I know, they allocate shares this Friday.


----------



## krisbarry (8 February 2007)

The listing of YRR is on Feb 19th. over a week away


----------



## the barry (8 February 2007)

Does anyone know when the drilling results are meant to come out?

Thanks


----------



## krisbarry (8 February 2007)

The talk on other boards is tomorrow, I am not sure though.


----------



## Brissydave (8 February 2007)

Check your holdings .... your allocation of YRR should be there ... hope you all got what you wanted.

Cheers ... Dave


----------



## JimBob (8 February 2007)

Excuse the noob question, but where can you check your holding?


----------



## Royce (8 February 2007)

JimBob said:
			
		

> Excuse the noob question, but where can you check your holding?



.

If your online broker is Westpac, like mine, check your holdings, if youv'e managed to get any they should be listed there.

Royce


----------



## krisbarry (9 February 2007)

GPN's share price has been in a steady climb since the announcement in Dec. of YRR's Uranium listing.  I reckon there is more to come


----------



## wealthyshare (13 February 2007)

gpn is on the run guys.


----------



## the barry (13 February 2007)

wealthyshare said:
			
		

> gpn is on the run guys.




Happy days, i wonder what triggered this little run.


----------



## the barry (13 February 2007)

gpn announcement just out. Any thoughts, i think it sounds encouraging.


----------



## Caliente (15 February 2007)

GPN legging up prior to the YRR ipo one would think, or is this still related to Peak Hill?


----------



## the barry (15 February 2007)

Caliente said:
			
		

> GPN legging up prior to the YRR ipo one would think, or is this still related to Peak Hill?




I would say it was people looking for a back entry prior to the listing of yrr, will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Jus (15 February 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> I would say it was people looking for a back entry prior to the listing of yrr, will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.




Any idea what's the reasonable sp value for GPN before it becomes too expensive? Been watching the movements these couple of weeks and found it quite interesting.


----------



## the barry (15 February 2007)

Jus said:
			
		

> Any idea what's the reasonable sp value for GDN before it becomes too expensive? Been watching the movements these couple of weeks and found it quite interesting.




It is very hard to say what reasonable value for this stock is, although it won't be long till we know what that is. There are two major variables which will affect what reasonable value is.

1. Yrr spin off. At present gpn owns 70 percent of yrr, which means that only 30 percent will be traded on the open market. It was stated that the float for yrr was oversubscribed (by 4 times apparently, not sure on this though), which means there will be a lot of interest for a relativly small parcel of shares. 

and

2. Drill results for their gold essay. There was an initial report which seemed positive for mind this week and further results should be out soon.

They are both major variables, but both have the potential obviously to move the share price significantly up or down. So to determine fair value for the share price at the moment is impossible.


----------



## Jus (15 February 2007)

Thanks for the above info. cheers mate.


----------



## the barry (16 February 2007)

Jus said:
			
		

> Thanks for the above info. cheers mate.




Hey, just to let you know yrr will float on monday. Will be a good indication to the markets sentiment on this stock late in the day. Should be one to watch.


----------



## wealthyshare (16 February 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> Hey, just to let you know yrr will float on monday. Will be a good indication to the markets sentiment on this stock late in the day. Should be one to watch.



Hey Barry, where did you heard about yrr listing monday please?


----------



## JimBob (16 February 2007)

Its in the YRR prospectus and on the ASX website.

Monday should be a good day for GPN if the YRR float opens well.


----------



## wealthyshare (16 February 2007)

JimBob said:
			
		

> Its in the YRR prospectus and on the ASX website.
> 
> Monday should be a good day for GPN if the YRR float opens well.



still havent got official annoucement as yet.


----------



## the barry (16 February 2007)

wealthyshare said:
			
		

> still havent got official annoucement as yet.




It will be definatly floating monday.


----------



## wealthyshare (16 February 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> It will be definatly floating monday.



i think i will be tuesday at the earliest.


----------



## dubiousinfo (16 February 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> Hey, just to let you know yrr will float on monday. Will be a good indication to the markets sentiment on this stock late in the day. Should be one to watch.






			
				JimBob said:
			
		

> Its in the YRR prospectus and on the ASX website.
> 
> Monday should be a good day for GPN if the YRR float opens well.




The dates in the prospectus and at ASX are only indicative dates at this stage and are still subject to change. When the date is confirmed the ASX site will quote a time as well as a date.

The company has to lodge a number of documents and complete a number admission procedures prior to listing. This has not been completed as yet and so will not be listing on Monday.


----------



## the barry (16 February 2007)

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> The dates in the prospectus and at ASX are only indicative dates at this stage and are still subject to change. When the date is confirmed the ASX site will quote a time as well as a date.
> 
> The company has to lodge a number of documents and complete a number admission procedures prior to listing. This has not been completed as yet and so will not be listing on Monday.




I have searched the websites and can't find anything that states that it won't be listing on monday. Also, i called my broker and he still thinks that it will be listing monday. Has anyone got any definate proof either way???


----------



## dubiousinfo (16 February 2007)

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> The dates in the prospectus and at ASX are only indicative dates at this stage and are still subject to change. When the date is confirmed the ASX site will quote a time as well as a date.
> 
> The company has to lodge a number of documents and complete a number admission procedures prior to listing. This has not been completed as yet and so will not be listing on Monday.






			
				the barry said:
			
		

> I have searched the websites and can't find anything that states that it won't be listing on monday. Also, i called my broker and he still thinks that it will be listing monday. Has anyone got any definate proof either way???




If you check any of the recent listings you will see that in the days just before listing, they have made a number of announcements (Check BWN as an example, it listed yesterday).  These announcements are compulsory and YRR can not list until this and other requirements are met.


----------



## Brissydave (19 February 2007)

Listing today ???



> If you check any of the recent listings you will see that in the days just before listing, they have made a number of announcements (Check BWN as an example, it listed yesterday). These announcements are compulsory and YRR can not list until this and other requirements are met.




Also you would expect the code YRR to come "live" on both the trading platform and ASX websites, neither of which have happened.

Probably not today ... b*gger.


----------



## the barry (19 February 2007)

Brissydave said:
			
		

> Listing today ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There was a quote on another board stating that yrr will list at 10:00 am wednesday morning.


----------



## Fluffy (19 February 2007)

i accumulated some more at 5.7cents ^^


----------



## dubiousinfo (19 February 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> There was a quote on another board stating that yrr will list at 10:00 am wednesday morning.




Not much chance of that being right. New listings are usually sloted in between 11:00am and 1:00pm. 

When the date has been confirmed the ASX site will post a time as well as a date for the listing.


----------



## the barry (19 February 2007)

Interesting to note that one of the directors sold 10 million options and excersised 6 million more. Anyone have any thoughts on this with the timing of the float coming in the next few days and drill results due.


----------



## Fluffy (20 February 2007)

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> Not much chance of that being right. New listings are usually sloted in between 11:00am and 1:00pm.
> 
> When the date has been confirmed the ASX site will post a time as well as a date for the listing.





yeh, 10am perth time...would that make it 11am here? im confused with all this day light saving thing in australia lol all i know is that we are GMT+10 and perth is GMT+8 with day light savings...we are only 1hr ahead no?


----------



## the barry (20 February 2007)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> yeh, 10am perth time...would that make it 11am here? im confused with all this day light saving thing in australia lol all i know is that we are GMT+10 and perth is GMT+8 with day light savings...we are only 1hr ahead no?




Its official, yrr will list on the market wednesday at 12 o'clock sydney time.


----------



## Fluffy (20 February 2007)

yup yup, 12 noon sydney time ^^


----------



## JimBob (20 February 2007)

A nice finish to the day, up 15% after the confirmation of tomorrow's YRR listing, im hoping for an even better day tomorrow.


----------



## the barry (20 February 2007)

JimBob said:
			
		

> A nice finish to the day, up 15% after the confirmation of tomorrow's YRR listing, im hoping for an even better day tomorrow.




Fingers crossed for tomorrow, has all the indication that tomorrow is going to make a lot of people very happy.


----------



## wealthyshare (20 February 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> Fingers crossed for tomorrow, has all the indication that tomorrow is going to make a lot of people very happy.



Do you think YRR will do better than BWN? 
BWN also heavily over subscribed and its only open @ around 30C, now its 23.5C, dont know about this little rock.


----------



## Stimpy (21 February 2007)

I get the feeling YRR will do slightly better than BWN did!  

If only I'd bought into the IPO... :bonk:


----------



## Fluffy (21 February 2007)

lol, ppl selling off GPN


----------



## Rob_ee (21 February 2007)

Opened 7 high   7.3       At 12:37:51 down to 5.2 c    
Dear oh dear ..How do the ones who bought at 7.3c feel ???

I guess someone made heaps today .

Hope it recovers for the ones caught in the hype.


----------



## JimBob (21 February 2007)

It could have went either way today, in the end, its still trading at the price it was trading yesterday morning.  Tough call whether to bail out or to hang on awaiting their drilling results.


----------



## Rob_ee (21 February 2007)

With YRR listing today and currently up 150% Shares on issue 17.5Mil with GPN's ownership of some 65%+ (not sure exact figure) would mean that value to GPN would be about 6 Million at current ptice of 48c at 14:14:52.

With this in mind I took a small position on the way up from the 5.2c low.

GPN gave a buy signal on my MS exploration about 10 days ago @5.2 ironically enough so I entered a little late at around the same price.

Once the dust settles after today who knows which way it will go.

Rob


----------



## Stimpy (21 February 2007)

GPN retains 69.57% of YRR, now a healthy proportion of its market cap.

I'm holding. :mexico:


----------



## the barry (12 March 2007)

Anyone still holding this stock? Interesting announcement today about a joint uranium venture. Market has responded positively, up 15 % at present.


----------



## the barry (15 March 2007)

Just announced another joint venture to develop its peak hill gold tennements. Any one got any thoughts on this stock??


----------



## Flyer (15 March 2007)

Aurium Resources

Is not listed, did a search in the white pages and also used google but alas no luck.

I hold but am none the wiser


----------



## the barry (15 March 2007)

Flyer said:
			
		

> Aurium Resources
> 
> Is not listed, did a search in the white pages and also used google but alas no luck.
> 
> I hold but am none the wiser




The announcement mentions that gpn holders are entitled to a priority allotment of 10000 shares in the upcoming aurium ipo at 20 cents. Will be interesting to see how the market responds tomorrow.


----------



## the barry (16 March 2007)

Gpn announces 50/50 joint venture to develop its golden peak tennements. Other company  to pay first 2.2 million and cover the $300 grand already spent developing the site. Gpn should fly on this news, announcement made after the close on business yesterday.


----------



## the barry (21 March 2007)

Just announced high grade uranium find, in joint venture with mzm. Mzm up 20 percent on the news. Gpn just started trading, great buying opportunity.
Gpn have a lot of quality projects on the go at the moment. This one will fly in the coming months as results come in.


----------



## jtb (21 March 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> Just announced another joint venture to develop its peak hill gold tennements. Any one got any thoughts on this stock??




Don't hold your breath regarding peak hill results mate.
We drilled the hell out of the place for Plutonic prior to the mine going into care and maintenance and never got more than sniff.
Don't remember who took up the ground once they dropped it but don't think it was GPN(could be wrong). Remember they were putting down a few deep vertical holes also in and around the mine and old townsite (super nuggety ground in its day) and never heard anymore of it.
Fortnum up the road is barely cutting it either with low grades.

Just keep yelling out uranium though and she may go to a dollar  
How many shares are out there now? 

Good luck with it


----------



## Darryn (13 April 2007)

Looks like a descending triangle is forming, any other chartists out there agree?
Thanks


----------



## BankRoller (5 June 2007)

It has been a while since GPN has released any announcement.
Does anyone know if/when GPN is due to release results w.r.t. uranium interests?


----------



## TedE (12 June 2007)

Hi there,

Something for all GPN holders.  The following has just popped up on ASIC for Aurium as having being lodged on the 11th:

484 Change to Company Details

484O Changes to Share Structure

484G Notification of Share Issue

484N Changes to (Members) Share Holdings

All lodged... the prospectus cannot be far behind.

See ya,
TedE


----------



## BIG BWACULL (12 June 2007)

announcement out about joint venture with MZM, they confirm mineralisation of .11% Uranium  at robinson range


----------



## combankau (17 June 2007)

Aurium Resources Limited - Prospectus
Greater Pacific Gold Limited (“GPN”) refers to its announcement on the 15th March 2007 in
relation to the Joint Venture Agreement with Aurium Resources Ltd (“ARL”).
GPN is pleased to advise that a Prospectus dated 15 June 2007 was lodged today with the
Australian Securities and Investments Commission for the issue of 17,500,000 shares at 20
cents per share, together with one free attaching option, in the Initial Public Offering (“IPO”) of
ARL to raise $3,500,000. AUL has the right to accept oversubscriptions for a further
7,500,000 shares, together with one free attaching option, to raise an additional $1,500,000.
Full particulars of the exploration tenements and tenement applications held by ARL are
included in the Prospectus.
Priority Entitlement
GPN shareholders registered as members at 5.00pm WST on the Record Date of 22 June
2007 with a marketable parcel of GPN shares will be eligible for a priority entitlement of no
less than 10,000 shares offered under the Prospectus over all other applicants.
For further details on the ARL IPO and how to request a copy of the Prospectus can be
obtained from the ARL website at www.aurium.com.au or request a hard copy by contacting
the company on 08 9228 3008.
Investors should note that offers of shares in ARL will only be made pursuant to the
Prospectus and anyone wishing to acquire shares will need to complete an application form
that will be in or accompanying the Prospectus.
Indicative Dates
Opening Date 22 June 2007
Record date for priority applications 22 June 2007
Priority application closing date # 6 July 2007
Closing date of the public offer # 20 July 2007
Shares expected to be allotted 27 July 2007
Dispatch of holding statements 30 July 2007
Anticipated listing date 3 August 2007
# The ARL Board reserves the right to vary these dates.


----------



## ScottMG (11 January 2008)

Have been watching this stock for a while. Massive volume today. 61 mill as well as being up 45 % in the past 2 days. Can any one shed any light ?

 Interesting that other partners YRR ( Yellow Rock Resources ) and AGU (Aurium) had little volume and little change.


----------



## poguemahone (11 January 2008)

Hi

I was hoping to get them at .019 this am after watching them more closely from Jan 1..

anyway I bought at .020 and riding ...

peaked at .027 !

Anyway I did notice an ASX please explain letter posted up this afternoon about the .017  -.027 over the past few days..

Cheers

Pog


----------



## poguemahone (14 June 2009)

Anyone follow this up the last week. Seems to be a lot of action 

PDY - Padbury Mining is the new name


----------

